# A fews Things I Have Been Up To



## Bushcraftonfire

Most every day I do a "Small Watercolor" for my precious wife. They are typically 4"X6" and take an hour or so. Mostly they are done to practice a certain technique. Here are a few I have done recently. 























































Thanks for looking

D


----------



## Mel_Robertson

love the reflection of the waterfall and how it's slightly off centre, nice boat too I bet that angle wasn't easy!!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Love them!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Thank you ladies.. appreciate your comments. The 3rd one is interesting.. It was painted with coffee. Saw it done and wanted to try it.. turned out pretty nicely!


----------



## Mel_Robertson

coffee it looks almost sepia... gives a nostalgic feel to it


----------



## Susan Mulno

Coffee! :surprise: That's my kind of medium! I love coffee! :vs_coffee:

You can paint with it too? Who knew? :biggrin:


----------



## Oregon Artist

Decaf or Extreme? All are nice Really like the boat.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I used brewed at first.. then added instant to it to thicken it and make it darker where needed. My wife LOVED the smell.. and I still catch her sniffing the painting time to time.. LOL!

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## abt2k15

nice stuff! watercolor is a mystery to me tbh haha. please stop the watermarking tho so i can steal your art haha j/k about the stealing of course.
i think its kind of surplus and just ruins it for the viewer a bit... here is a stealthy way to watermark stuff :







here is a still visible but more subtle approach :


----------



## dickhutchings

I love these! All of them! The barbed wire came out great and it's a snow scene, yay!. Coffee painting, I could do that alright!


----------



## TerryCurley

Dave these paintings are great. I'm afraid to try watercolors. I've heard it's the hardest to work with because the paint is so thin. The thickness of oil makes it easy to put the paint where I want it.


----------



## dickhutchings

I'm going to try it once I get a few more acrylics done. Honestly, I think I like the look of watercolors better than any other medium. Like you Terry, I'm a bit afraid of it. I keep watching Frank Clarke's Simply painting and he makes it look really easy. Have Some More Fun, Horizon, Sky, Middle and Foreground. It's just that easy. At least when he does it.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I like Frank.. he's a great teacher.. Unfortunately, he has gone to Acrylics. As for the watercolor.. the beauty of it is that the paint really does what it wants (for the most part). This gives some wonderful results at times.. other times you say "What the heck?" LOL!

As for the Watermark.. that's a DA watermark.. the picture is large enough to sell as prints.. and so when I put it up for that I let DA put my WM on it to stop thieves. Ashame you have to do that.. but the picture is a dear one to me.

Thanks for all of the comments! 
D


----------



## Innocence

Beautiful dad! <3


----------



## Mel_Robertson

Bushcraftonfire said:


> As for the Watermark.. that's a DA watermark.. the picture is large enough to sell as prints.. and so when I put it up for that I let DA put my WM on it to stop thieves. Ashame you have to do that..


Hey mr man this is probably a whole new topic I'm starting but, I really don't understand about watermarks and copy-write....

I think if it has an original signature then it's an original right?
just the same as is/in our birth certificates or death cert's...
everything else is a copy and to me thats fine, it's like downloading music anyone can download a CD and burn it to disk and thats fine
but they're not going to be able to get the original quality audio only MP3.... and shouldn't ALL art be free anyway? really?
unless it is personal, and if it's personal why is it personal?
for me if a piece of art has sentimental weight I'd want to share it as much as I could, in the hopes it evokes the same emotion in others it gives to me.
may be 1 day 100s of years from now they'll look back and say " HA! look how in the past they quibbled about ART - ART!!!!!!!!!!! of all things :biggrin:

Or may be Government doctrines will overrule basic human instinct to restrict unauthorized beauty?
take the most famous piece of art in the world to date the Mona lisa, millions of people have copies but there is only One. 
As I've said great paintings especially the boat....either way I'm open to debate :glasses:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I don't debate  Sorry

But I will say.. I work hard on my artwork. I don't want someone else taking something I did and saying it's their work (yes.. there are people that will do that) I don't think anyone will debate who painted the Mona Lisa.. no matter how many copies there are.

As for a signature.. I am VERY good at digital editing. I could take one of your works and take your signature right off of it and put mine in it's place. I could then claim that I painted the work. So to protect myself.. I put my signature on.. I watermark pieces (many of them) and put them on DA. Then if per chance I saw one of my pieces claimed by someone else.. I can show that the date I put it up is earlier than the dated piece they have.. Make sense? 

Lastly.. My art is for EVERYONE to look at and enjoy.. it is NOT for anyone else to claim as their work


----------



## Mel_Robertson

@Bushcraftonfire "I don't debate"

we're totally in agreement of someone else making profit from your work being frustrating and I don't know how I would feel if someone did that...
thinking about it I might feel in a strange way flattered in some way, I was talking about personal enjoyment


----------



## onizetsu666

Oh my god....a lot of these look like they belong in an old Disney film like snow white!


----------



## just

@meli there mightbe two Mona Lisas painted by DaVinci. There was a show on PBS that makes a convincing claim.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I'll have to try to look that show up!


----------



## just

@meli here is the link. 

http://www.pbs.org/wnet/secrets/mona-lisa-mystery-full-episode/1821/


----------



## Mel_Robertson

thanks for that dave very interesting!


----------



## onizetsu666

If I am thinking of what you are guys are its "The DaVinci code" they have it on netflix but here is a link from youtube: 



(I hope that is what you guys were thinking about/looking for >_<; )


----------



## Mel_Robertson

Fanx onize but there is no 2nd painting :wink:


----------



## onizetsu666

meli said:


> Fanx onize but there is no 2nd painting :wink:


 o.o *Face desks* I am a dumb dumb.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

:biggrin:you're not it's "Just" dave throwing random confusion around... as he does


----------



## leighann

I love watercolors, but I'm not very good at it. It is such a beautiful medium, but also a frustrating one. 
@Bushcraftonfire How do you watermark your work? Is there an app for that? Lol

:wink:


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Well if I watermark it.. I just use a very light overlay on top of the picture. I am sure DA watermarks the same way.. and usually it's their watermark I use.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

I've been thinking about signatures lately and I'm wondering if there's any point even digitally signing my work, as if I'm painting a portrait for someone I will get it printed in what ever (Canvas) then get it sent to me so I can sign it as an original and forward it to the buyer....
As for watermarking my art.... I wouldn't dare


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I'm curious as to why you "wouldn't dare" watermark your work?


----------



## Mel_Robertson

To me the motive of money is the true enemy of artistic expression.
What exactly am I sanitizing?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

In my mind a watermark is NOT about money.. and I'm not sure why you would think it is. It's about protecting my work. Maybe that would be so no one else would take my work that I would freely give.. and try to sell it as their own for profit, for example.

As a side note.. you say that the "motive of money is the true enemy of artistic expression", but just a couple of posts ago you said you sold paintings. I, personally sell work, and have no problem with that.. but where is the median?


----------



## Mel_Robertson

Bushcraftonfire said:


> In my mind a watermark is NOT about money..Maybe that would be so no one else would take my work that I would freely give and try to sell it as their own for profit, for example.


Like I said, it's about money :vs_closedeyes:



Bushcraftonfire said:


> As a side note.. just a couple of posts ago you said you sold paintings. where is the median?


believe it or not the money I derive from my art is forced on me by way of contract.... I'm locked legally into a written agreement with a musical records label till June this year (which happens to be my birthday month also)!!!
and I can't wait to escape it lol


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

I'm not really following you.. so I will let this drop Sis


----------



## Mel_Robertson

ha! well I don't hate money, money allows me to pay council tax (UK) which in turns keeps me out of jail lol


----------



## onizetsu666

Well I don't think money can be a limit in artistic expression. For me if I am getting paid to do something, I basically try to make something that will put a smile on their face (I would do it even if I was not getting paid but that is pretty much automatic). THAT I feel can be my real payment. I love making things for people that they will enjoy so the money is just a bonus.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

see Onzie for me personally money changes the motive for art, not deliberately.... 
I can start to paint someones portrait then if they offer me money I get a block, because the money is there, it's just THERE hanging over me.
I didn't have an easy childhood and I didn't come from a well off family financially so may be thats it?
in my life right now money isn't a worry at all I'm the most financially stable person I know, but still if I mix £$£$£ with my Art.... it's a -


----------



## onizetsu666

meli said:


> see Onzie for me personally money changes the motive for art, not deliberately....
> I can start to paint someones portrait then if they offer me money I get a block, because the money is there, it's just THERE hanging over me.
> I didn't have an easy childhood and I didn't come from a well off family financially so may be thats it?
> in my life right now money isn't a worry at all I'm the most financially stable person I know, but still if I mix £$£$£ with my Art.... it's a -


Oh, yeah that does put a bit of weight on the mind. Well at least (from what I can tell) you don't really have a creative block, just a money one.


----------



## kpnuts

Great stuff, I especially love the 4th one, the reds are so spot on, but I really like them all.


----------

